# Can someone id my piranha



## Chuck Strobeck (Jun 2, 2006)

Here are some pics of my piranha. Thanks for you answers.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. rhombeus.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Rhom for sure. dunno it it is just a black or different varient


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

black rhom for sure.. 
it doesnt look a diamond variant to me.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

what is that at 8 inches? looks like a young vinny to me.


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

xingo rhom- 5.5-7 inches?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

almost positive you got yourself a young adult venezuelan rhom, nice fish!! definatly a keeper, i got one..whad you pay for it?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i thought you cant tell from a pic if its a vinny and that you can only go from collection point if known?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

sean-820 said:


> i thought you cant tell from a pic if its a vinny and that you can only go from collection point if known?


Agreed!


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

you guys can guess all you want but at the end its an...

_S. Rhombeus_

ID Complete


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

why i said "almost positive", guess you have to own one to know one..


----------



## LFSuperfly144 (Feb 7, 2005)

Ya its a rhom but there's alot of gold tint to him thats a little strange, it may be just the flash, might need to be a little older to tell which kind


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

LFSuperfly144 said:


> Ya its a rhom but there's alot of gold tint to him thats a little strange, it may be just the flash, might need to be a little older to tell which kind


Alot of rhoms have gold colouring.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Perhaps they know something the scientists don't know.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

hastatus said:


> Perhaps they know something the scientists don't know.


i agree with you

:laugh:


----------



## Chuck Strobeck (Jun 2, 2006)

i got him at about 4 inches 6 months ago, hes now at about 6. I paid $45 for him at my lps

oh and btw, he is really gold.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

it doesnt look like any other variant, at 6"'s i dont see any bars below the lateral line nor in any particular order, so is it a peruvian or venezuelan, for dam sure its not a xingu...friend of mine has a peruvian rhom, i have a venezuelan rhom and their are definite physical characteristic differences up close between the two. im also not a "scientist", why i said "almost positive"







idk, proove me wrong frank and post a clear personal picture of either fish, peruvian or venezuelan, that you know the definite extraction point and lets see if i can tell the difference











Chuck Strobeck said:


> i got him at about 4 inches 6 months ago, hes now at about 6. I paid $45 for him at my lps
> 
> oh and btw, he is really gold.


btw good deal


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> proove me wrong frank and post a clear personal picture of either fish, peruvian or venezuelan, that you know the definite extraction point and lets see if i can tell the difference


You want to play eh? Ok. What country.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Oh boy-

Take him to school Frank-This should get interesting!!!!!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> AKSkirmish Posted Today, 05:19 PM
> Oh boy-
> 
> Take him to school Frank-This should get interesting!!!!!


Naaa, this is just for fun. But he has to get all THREEE correct to make his point.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

hastatus said:


> > AKSkirmish Posted Today, 05:19 PM
> > Oh boy-
> >
> > Take him to school Frank-This should get interesting!!!!!
> ...


sh*t we all know even if he does-It was a lucky guess........


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

hastatus said:


> > proove me wrong frank and post a clear personal picture of either fish, peruvian or venezuelan, that you know the definite extraction point and lets see if i can tell the difference
> 
> 
> You want to play eh? Ok. What country.
> ...


peru, venezuelan, and peruvian highback
















sh*t the second one is tripping me up, i see spots below the lateral line but he looks like a vinny


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> peru, venezuelan, and peruvian highback
> 
> sh*t the second one is tripping me up, i see spots below the lateral line but he looks like a vinny


Fun's over. Photo (top and middle) are Peru. Last photo is Brazil. btw, "highback" is a dealer term. No real value when you take the entire species as a whole.

Nice try though.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

hastatus said:


> > peru, venezuelan, and peruvian highback
> >
> > sh*t the second one is tripping me up, i see spots below the lateral line but he looks like a vinny
> 
> ...


my first guess was peru, peru, peru , the only thing i pay attention to out of brazil are the women :rasp:

/walks away with a sore ass


----------

